# bay grouper/red snapper



## just-a-man (Jul 24, 2013)

I have never really done that much bay fishing and no absolutely no spots.
Do you fish for grouper and red snapper the same way in the bay as offshore?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Pretty much, just find the deepest water you can with a little bit of structure and they will be there.


----------



## just-a-man (Jul 24, 2013)

Alright man. I appreciate it. Would you recommend staying closer to the pass?


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

You have to find structure. There are tons of spots all through the bay but most of them a pretty small. There might be some numbers on MBT's sight


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

The 21 and 22 Buoys are as good a place as any to start. I've pulled up grouper, redfish, and shark there. Never any snapper though, but I know they're there.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Linkovich said:


> There might be some numbers on MBT's sight


Done a search for MBT, at the risk of being ignorant, no positive results, so who or what is MBT?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Here's their list.

http://www.mbtdivers.com/GPS Numbers.htm


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you! Been to their site a few times, so I won't forget the acronym now.


----------

